# Any remedies for getting rid of flies?



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Having issues with flies in my backyard. Any remedies to get rid of them?


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Cleanup dog poop if you have dogs and/or put out fly traps that you can buy at Lowes or home depot. The traps will greatly reduce the fly population.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you have kids?

[media] https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R2AEUYAU1F0NQF?ref=va_cr_lb/ [media]


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Do you have kids?
> 
> [media] https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R2AEUYAU1F0NQF?ref=va_cr_lb/ [media]


+1

And any ag store (TSC)will have some good traps.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thesteelstring said:


> Cleanup dog poop if you have dogs and/or put out fly traps that you can buy at Lowes or home depot. The traps will greatly reduce the fly population.


I do have dogs and keep poop clean. Tries numerous traps. None really work.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

You'll just have to wait for the deployment of the auto target lasers that shoot bugs down. They have the technology and obviously everyone in the world would want one of these for around their house, back porch, etc. but the main investors like Bill Gates have been wasting time trying to deploy these to the worlds poorest people FIRST who obviously can't afford to buy one. So I dunno what's going on with this tech but they need to roll this out ASAP becuse I can't stand flies and mosquitoes.
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603721/insect-zapping-laser-fence-prepares-for-first-enemy-contact/


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

The traps I get are the bag type that you fill with water and the pouch it comes with disolves in the water and attracts the flies. My bags end up filled to the brim with dead flies. It's really disgusting &#128552;


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I got one of the 12" wide sticky paper traps that's on a roll that were sold at Tractor Supply. It's what you'd see at a stable. When the flies got really bad here, I hung one up by the back door, because I swear they were waiting for the door to open, and half a dozen would come in. They are really bad around this time of year, but I haven't had to get one yet. Seems like cutting down a lot of the crap on the side of the fence has reduced them somewhat.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Having issues with flies in my backyard. Any remedies to get rid of them?


How big is the yard area you want to use? Freestanding outdoor fans can work wonders for flies & mosquitoes. Put 'em on the corners of patio or deck blowing across it and the wind keeps the bugs away from that area. Also gives you and your guests a nice, cool breeze.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Seriously- if the flies are bad, grab some cyzmic AI bug/pest concentrate like suspend CS or something I think it's called. It's cheap too!

Mix up in tank sprayer and spray the house and shrubs and grass and all surfaces. It's safe once dried and it destroys mosquitos and flies and everything that crawls or bites.

Fantastic stuff and I apply monthly. We had flies so bad years ago because of dogs( picked up all poop), kids( leaving food out ), grills ( they come looking for food), moist yard that doesn't drain great, and this just stopped it all in its tracks.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Thesteelstring said:


> The traps I get are the bag type that you fill with water and the pouch it comes with disolves in the water and attracts the flies. My bags end up filled to the brim with dead flies. It's really disgusting 😨


I use this one too. It works but it does look pretty nasty. I get them at the HD.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

:thumbup:


Delmarva Keith said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Having issues with flies in my backyard. Any remedies to get rid of them?
> ...


 :thumbup: will try thanks


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thesteelstring said:


> The traps I get are the bag type that you fill with water and the pouch it comes with disolves in the water and attracts the flies. My bags end up filled to the brim with dead flies. It's really disgusting 😨


Where do you get them? I had one of these years ago and it killed hundreds of them. Camt seem to find them anymore.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Seriously- if the flies are bad, grab some cyzmic AI bug/pest concentrate like suspend CS or something I think it's called. It's cheap too!
> 
> Mix up in tank sprayer and spray the house and shrubs and grass and all surfaces. It's safe once dried and it destroys mosquitos and flies and everything that crawls or bites.
> 
> Fantastic stuff and I apply monthly. We had flies so bad years ago because of dogs( picked up all poop), kids( leaving food out ), grills ( they come looking for food), moist yard that doesn't drain great, and this just stopped it all in its tracks.


I tried spraying. They still flock.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Thesteelstring said:
> 
> 
> > The traps I get are the bag type that you fill with water and the pouch it comes with disolves in the water and attracts the flies. My bags end up filled to the brim with dead flies. It's really disgusting 😨
> ...


https://www.homedepot.com/p/RESCUE-Disposable-Fly-Trap-FTD-DB12/100083352


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously- if the flies are bad, grab some cyzmic AI bug/pest concentrate like suspend CS or something I think it's called. It's cheap too!
> ...


Even with the above mentioned stuff?? Wow.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Thesteelstring said:
> ...


Just got 4. Thanks


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Yes. I use this stuff also. I use it for blanket spraying yard for fleas and ticks. Spiders and other bugs around house


----------

